# Fort Mohave, AZ



## homeless (Jan 1, 2019)

Woke up Christmas morning to three Burros complaining to each other out side our bed room window. We figure we had their spot or they where having a domestic dispute. Read More:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2019)

Enjoyed the video.  Brought back memories.  Didnt take the motorhome drove it in toad.  A must see side trip


----------



## homeless (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the comments and viewing, 
Happy New Year and Safe Travels


----------

